

The Power Of The Follow Up - SteliE
https://elasticsales.com/blog/2012/11/15/follow/

======
cathy21212
Do you think you will get a person to lean more towards a no than a yes if you
follow up too many times and force them to make a decision? But I must say,
following up 37 times is impressive!

